

JQuery-style CSS selectors in Python, with lxml - wahnfrieden
http://codespeak.net/lxml/dev/cssselect.html

======
andymoe
Ditto for ruby: <http://nokogiri.org>

Both a little bit of a pain to build on OSX since it ships without the
required version of libxml. Not too bad though.

